# Confused about Canon 50mm f1.4 Vs 60mm f2.8



## AntCoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Everyone  I am new to photography and to this forum.  Please can you explain to me why the 60mm is more expensive than the 50mm?   i would have thought that the f1.4 is more expensive than a f2.8 no?  not sure which one to buy - the purpose for the lens will be mainly for portraits and tiny wildlife, cakes etc...  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 26, 2011)

60 mm f/2.8 is a macro lens.  That means you can get really close to the subject.  You can take a picture of subject that is the same size as your sensor, and fill up your frame with it with no digital cropping.  So you cant take close up of insects, flowers, etc.   You can also still use it as a portrait lens but wont be as fast as the other one.


----------

